# Star Wars 8: Neuer Trailer - Regisseur warnt klar vor Spoiler-Gefahr



## Luiso (9. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars 8: Neuer Trailer - Regisseur warnt klar vor Spoiler-Gefahr* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars 8: Neuer Trailer - Regisseur warnt klar vor Spoiler-Gefahr*


----------



## Frullo (9. Oktober 2017)

Das nenne ich gelungenes Marketing:
1. Kündige einen Trailer an
2. Empfiehl, den Trailer NICHT zu schauen.
3. Profit



Eigentlich hätte er doch eher empfehlen müssen: Sei kein Borg und klinke dich aus dem Kollektiv (aka Internet) aus, wenn du Episode 8 "unbefleckt" geniessen willst.


----------



## Wamboland (9. Oktober 2017)

Spricht aber eher gegen den Trailer - scheiße geschnitten wenn er spoilert. Gefühlt sind heute eh die meisten Trailer 20-30s zu lang und sollten einfach weniger zeigen. 

Ich werde ihn mir schweren Herzens wohl nicht anschauen ...


----------



## mchenry (9. Oktober 2017)

Sorry- der Trailer Sneak Peek (furchbares Wort)  für mich hat das was von einem 70'er KungFu Film - vor allem der Shoot gegen die Sonne ...


----------



## steel2000 (9. Oktober 2017)

Bei `Rogue One` waren die ersten beiden Trailer noch human bezüglich der Spoiler, dort versaute der dritte einiges an Überraschungen. Also danke für die Warnung vorneweg.
Überhaupt mal schauen, wie schwierig es in der nächsten Zeit wird. Sind ja immerhin noch Monate bis Dezember. Besonders graut es mir beim nächsten geplanten Kinobesuch...


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDzBVN4H2p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0CbN8sfihY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

